# Where is the MAKE command?



## thosas (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello, I am new to OS X, its pretty damned good, but I am trying to follow some instructions to install some software which requries me to enter a MAKE command at the command line.
In the instructions it does not mention how to get the make command but I keep getting "Command Not Found".  Does anybody have an idea on how I get the MAKE command or where on the system it may be?

thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2006)

You probably need to install the Developer Tools, which are on a CD or DVD that was included with your computer or as a part of the retail Mac OS X software package.


----------

